
The Beginner's Guide to Intermittent Fasting - Tomte
http://jamesclear.com/the-beginners-guide-to-intermittent-fasting
======
amerine
This is a wonderful guide. I’ve been mostly skipping breakfast and cycling
more to lose weight. It’s working wonders.

